# N.E 1 KNOW IF THE WOOD WHEELS



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

from GRANT??? if so yes, if APC, no


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 27 2007, 02:48 PM~9318317
> *from GRANT??? if so yes, if APC, no
> *


X2


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

THE ONE I SEEN FELT GOOD AND LOOKED GOOD BUT IN THE MIDDLE IT SAID GT.THATS ALL I KNOW


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

what?


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

that's a "Grant"............... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Nov 27 2007, 08:49 PM~9320989
> *THE ONE I SEEN FELT GOOD AND LOOKED GOOD BUT IN THE MIDDLE IT SAID GT.THATS ALL I KNOW
> *


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Nov 27 2007, 11:02 PM~9321649
> *that's a "Grant"............... :biggrin:
> *


so if i get it no one will clown should me :biggrin:


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Nov 28 2007, 05:23 PM~9326776
> *so if i get it no one will clown should me :biggrin:
> *


No worries, if you don't like that gay ass GT horn button, you can change it with a different emblem (Buick, Chevy, Lincoln, Cadillac...)


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

All kinds of horn buttons here...  
http://store.summitracing.com/egnsearch.as...115&Nao=0#rstop


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Nov 29 2007, 08:39 AM~9330317
> *No worries, if you don't like that gay ass GT horn button, you can change it with a different emblem (Buick, Chevy, Lincoln, Cadillac...)
> *


 :thumbsup: THANKS G


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Nov 29 2007, 08:45 AM~9330346
> *All kinds of horn buttons here...
> http://store.summitracing.com/egnsearch.as...115&Nao=0#rstop
> 
> ...


I COULDNT FIND A LINCOLN 1 :dunno:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

WOULD ANY STEERING WHEEL FIT MY CAR WITH ANY FITTING KIT OR DO I GOTTA GET A KIT THATS SUPPOSE TO GO WITH IT.


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

you need a kit.


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Nov 29 2007, 11:33 AM~9331616
> *I COULDNT FIND A LINCOLN 1 :dunno:
> *


Dude, there's gotta be one, I'll keep an eye out...otherwise you could put a Lincoln wheel chip over it and it would look clean


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Nov 29 2007, 11:33 AM~9331616
> *I COULDNT FIND A LINCOLN 1 :dunno:
> *


Check that, I don't know where you were looking but I think this might work...









http://store.summitracing.com/partdetail.a...15&autoview=sku


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

were can I get the old from


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Nov 29 2007, 12:15 PM~9331982
> *Check that, I don't know where you were looking but I think this might work...
> 
> 
> ...


WOULD THAT FIT ANY WOOD WHEEL I WANNA GET 1 FROM AUTOZONE


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Get the wheel, measure the horn button and then you'll know what size you need for it to look right.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

get a nardi wheel :thumbsup:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 11 2007, 03:49 PM~9428372
> *get a nardi wheel :thumbsup:
> *


NAH IF THE ONES FROM AUTOZONE ARE REAL I RATHER SPEND LESS


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

IF YOUR RIDE HAS A AIRBAG IN THE STEERING WHEEL DO YOU HAVE TO DO ANYTHING SPECIAL TO PUT IN A AFTERMARKET WOODWHEEL


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Dec 12 2007, 02:41 AM~9432737
> *IF YOUR RIDE HAS A AIRBAG IN THE STEERING WHEEL DO YOU HAVE TO DO ANYTHING SPECIAL TO PUT IN A AFTERMARKET WOODWHEEL
> *


Yes, you have to buy the adapter, and sell your airbag on eBay.. You also need to purchase an aftermarket woodwheel :cheesy:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Dec 13 2007, 08:16 PM~9448885
> *Yes, you have to buy the adapter, and sell your airbag on eBay.. You also need to purchase an aftermarket woodwheel  :cheesy:
> *


YEAH BUT I DONT HAVE TO DO SOMETHING SPECIFICLY TO MAKE SURE THE AIRBAG DONT POP UP IN MY FACE :0


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Dec 17 2007, 12:45 PM~9469918
> *YEAH BUT I DONT HAVE TO DO SOMETHING SPECIFICLY TO MAKE SURE THE AIRBAG DONT POP UP IN MY FACE :0
> *


Disconnet the battery for about 10-15 minutes before you start taking the old wheel off. That'll give it enough time for any capacitors to discharge.


----------

